# 1980's Shogun 400...just brought it home



## HARPO (Jun 23, 2021)

I actually had this exact same bike many, many years ago and sold it. Same size, color, etc. And like the one I had, this is _all original_, right down to the tires that still hold air. 😎

Entry level bike, I know, but I remember it riding so nicely when I had it. This one is filthy and needs major love, but it's what I like to do.

The bike had been on Craigslist for a while at $200, and recently dropped to $100. I called the guy and I went to see it. We had a nice conversation about things he buys and sells, and I told him what I do with the bikes. So, after telling him it wasn't worth that much money to me, he said he got it from a house cleanup and it was in the Garage. He said to make him an offer, and I did, for $50. He smiled and said "It's Yours". 🙂


----------



## HARPO (Jun 23, 2021)

...and more...


----------



## juvela (Jun 23, 2021)

-----

HARPO Manor shall henceforth be known as The Shogunate  😀


-----


----------



## HARPO (Jun 23, 2021)

This Puppy sat for a _looooong_ time waiting me to come and rescue it. 😁


----------



## 1motime (Jun 23, 2021)

It's dirty but the alloy surfaces look good.  Should polish up nicely.  Good luck with the paint.  That might take a bit of elbow grease!  Have fun


----------



## HARPO (Jun 23, 2021)

@1motime  I wiped a section of the down tube with a wet paper towel. Dirt came right off to expose nice, shiny burgandy paint. I don't think this will be quite as bad as I had originally thought. 😎


----------



## Tim s (Jun 23, 2021)

Nice project Harpo, enjoy. Tim


----------



## juvela (Jun 23, 2021)

-----

these twist spider chainsets are fun

IIRC the OFMEGA Mistral was the first

EDCO also did one there in CH

HARPO is going to have this beast concours ready in two shakes of a lamb's tail    😃 🚴‍♂️


-----


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 23, 2021)

I have a set of Araya's like that. They came on this so I had to correct the situation.   😜


----------



## HARPO (Jun 24, 2021)

I do remember that the seat was _very_ uncomfortable and changed it out almost immediately. Also, the pedals seemed narrower if I remember correctly. 😕

A little nervous about the spotty rust that seems to be permeating through the head tube. Haven't tried to examine it closer, but just really noticed it in the photo. Initially I thought it was dirt, but now it doesn't appear to be. 🙄


----------



## CavemanJoe (Jun 24, 2021)

Not bad!  My 'new to me' Fuji will need a little more TLC. Good luck with your latest find!


----------



## juvela (Jun 24, 2021)

-----


HARPO said:


> I do remember that the seat was _very_ uncomfortable and changed it out almost immediately. Also, the pedals seemed narrower if I remember correctly. 😕
> 
> A little nervous about the spotty rust that seems to be permeating through the head tube. Haven't tried to examine it closer, but just really noticed it in the photo. Initially I thought it was dirt, but now it doesn't appear to be. 🙄




Ferrous Oxide San appears to be a fellow who is more "outside-in" than "inside-out"

in any event, a wee spa treatment with OA shall sort matters in a jiffy

---

the Shogun marque belongs to the Nippon firm Marui Ltd of Kobe.  cycles produced variously by Merida, Miki, Tan & Yamaguchi.  me guess here is that this is one of the Miki products done by Miki Industry Co. Ltd. of Nagoya.

Shogun's U.S. office at this time was in Joysey; it subsequently relocated to Kent, Washington.

-----


----------



## HARPO (Jun 24, 2021)

@juvela  I believe that there was also a Distributor here on Long Island in the 80's.


----------



## detroitbike (Jun 24, 2021)

this is from The 1st year I sold these bikes. This model was 269.95 . Made in Japan.
 The East coast distributor was Fred Wilkins & Associates.
 The West Coast Distributor was Seattle bike supply.


----------



## HARPO (Jun 24, 2021)

@detroitbike  I'm going to assume somewhere around 1984? I know the really early ones had that cool head badge, which I had on a 300 Series not to many years ago.


----------



## HARPO (Jul 2, 2021)

Finished it up. Not one of my Crazy detailing jobs, but nice enough to offer to someone. Tires (tubes) are still holding air, though they need to be replaced.


----------



## 1motime (Jul 2, 2021)

Nice job!  You mean you can dial it back and "miss" a spot?  Looks good!


----------



## ozzie (Jul 3, 2021)

HARPO said:


> Finished it up. Not one of my Crazy detailing jobs, but nice enough to offer to someone. Tires (tubes) are still holding air, though they need to be replaced.
> 
> View attachment 1439911
> 
> ...



That’s a beautiful bike you have there mate and a brand that’s not so well known. Tange cromo tubing = awesome ride. Here’s my restored and upgraded Shogun trailbreaker 3. Bought it new in 89, stupidly sold it in 99 and got it back in terrible condition about 10 years ago. Pretty much a road bike frame with fat tyres. Fast bike in its time with smooth rolling tires and lightweight tig welded cromo frame.  I think this was the first year Shogun moved production to Taiwan. Not as nice a frame as yours but strong stuff.


----------



## HARPO (Jul 3, 2021)

ozzie said:


> That’s a beautiful bike you have there mate and a brand that’s not so well known. Tange cromo tubing = awesome ride. Here’s my restored and upgraded Shogun trailbreaker 3. Bought it new in 89, stupidly sold it in 99 and got it back in terrible condition about 10 years ago. Pretty much a road bike frame with fat tyres. Fast bike in its time with smooth rolling tires and lightweight tig welded cromo frame.  I think this was the first year Shogun moved production to Taiwan. Not as nice a frame as yours but strong stuff.
> View attachment 1440067
> 
> View attachment 1440070
> ...




Beautiful rescue, @ozzie ! Hard to believe it's the same bike. This is why I take so many "Before" photos, because sometimes you just can't remember how bad it was!


----------



## HARPO (Jul 3, 2021)

I love the pin striping that Shogun used on their bikes...


----------

